
TimeSeries Databases (Why Need It, What Makes One, Existing Solutions) - abionic
http://abhishekkr.github.io/slides/2015.ggn.geeknight.timeseriesdb.htm#/
======
raspasov
That's an extensive list of databases, most of them I hadn't heard of, even
though I am pretty interested in this topic.

I would add Datomic to that list. A few months ago I was also hacking on an
immutable, time series database of sorts
[https://github.com/raspasov/neversleep](https://github.com/raspasov/neversleep)
.

~~~
abionic
Actually when I started looking into a solution before creating my mine,
Datomic was the one I settled on. But it's licensing kin'of put me of. I'm
more into FOSS solutions.

But I agree, Datomic shall make the list... I'll update it.

I'll checkout neversleep, is it stable for Dev spikes.

~~~
raspasov
I tested it a lot via generative tests but it hasn't been tested for a long
time in production at all. I am not working actively on it at the moment
though, so cannot guarantee a smooth out of the box experience. The
instructions on github should work though if you follow them exactly.

